# I planted buckwheat....



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

And the bees haven’t gone to it yet.... I have some planted near the hives. Some on the other side of the house around the garden. And some straight across the yard from the hives. A lot of the obvious stuff around the yard they ignore. I know they are finding SOMETHING though. I just wanted to see them work some of the things I planted.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I planted clever.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I need to plant more clover. There is clover along the road they found when it was in bloom. I would like more lol.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 13, 2014)

I swear bees are just like cats.... here's a great toy! No I want the box.

They'll find it, and use it, but only when you're not looking.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Buck wheat does not require insect pollination, nor are honey bees well adapted to use it as a source of nectar. Buck wheat's main advantage for honey production is that it blooms into Sept when other sources of nectar are dwindling. Buckwheat (purdue.edu) --scroll down to "C"- Honey Crop.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you tried planting lemon balm? It doesn't bloom until later in the summer but my plants are filled with bees when it does bloom.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't keep hives, but I've got some clover and the bees really like it. It seems to have a long blooming period.

What bees love more than anything is lemon blosoms.... which doesn't work unless you have bees where lemon trees will live. I kept a dwarf lemon in the house and would put it outside on nice days and the bees acted like they were drunk, all rolling around in the blossoms, they were so happy.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My Dad planted Buckwheat for the bees. What he found out is they only work it in the morning - I think it was around 9:00 - 10:00 A.M. By late morning, the nectar dries up and it doesn't produce until the following morning.


----------

